# The Mother Soap



## PerthMobility (May 9, 2016)

With thanks to my many tutors here and elsewhere I believe I now have "_The Mother Soap_" recipe from which all my other soaps are developed. 

Mould size:           1,000gr
Batch size:               700gr
Lye concentration:     30%
Lye discount:               5%

Caustic soda:            100gr
Distilled water:         234ml

Olive oil:                   273gr
Coconut oil:              203gr
Lard:                         189gr
Castor oil:                   35gr

Hardness:                    41
INS:                           160 

and as the great man Dr. Kevin Dunn says, if you change something, change one thing at a time.


----------



## Susie (May 9, 2016)

That's exactly right!  Start with a basic recipe that you can then change to tweak it to your perfect bar.  But you then have each iteration to compare one to another to, so you KNOW what change you have wrought.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 10, 2016)

Excellent, well done. Keep us posted as to how you go with it.


----------

